# Os X leopard on multiple computers



## fox790 (Oct 12, 2008)

Can I use my Leopard CD that I bought recently on my iMac and my father's Macbook


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Legally the DVD is only good for one machine unless you bought the Family Pack that allows installation on 5 machines.

If you are asking if the CD is specific to that model, probably not.
(Apple has used machine specific DVDs before, but I think the iMac version isn't one of those.)


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

You violate the EULA by installing one copy of software on more than one computer that is used contemporaneously with another. Most EULAs allow for the removal of software from one computer and installation on another (not sure of Apple's). But what you describe (at least in this brief description) is a violation of the law.

Sorry.

Apple does offer multi-install licenses, and for a very reasonable price. I suggest you look into such before doing what you describe.


----------



## fox790 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you all for your answers you been really helpful


----------

